# Im an electrician not a Magician



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

because that is just how good we are !!!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

We do contain and control the magic smoke.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Just wait till you get into controls. We wave the wand and everything fixes itself, or so they think.


----------

